# Yesterday's Kits



## RachelM (Mar 14, 2013)

Momma had herself another litter! 10 little kits a squirmin'!


----------



## animalmom (Mar 15, 2013)

Super cute!  Love the spots!


----------



## RachelM (Mar 15, 2013)

Daddy is half English spot, half some sort of dwarf. Momma is a big brown ?????. They were an accidental bid at an auction and churn out the babies like you wouldn't believe. The male turns into a nervous wreck if I take him away from her, so they live together and he gets to hang out with his kids!


----------



## TeamChaos (Mar 15, 2013)

ohmygosh! So sweet!


----------



## greenbean (Mar 15, 2013)

Cute


----------

